# Pendamodium



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Well heck, here's a few more from the weekend. The first is a black walnut slimline...I posted this one a while back, but didn't like the finish, so disassembled and refinished on the lathe. 

Second is also black walnut, but ultra cigar. The picture does not do this pen justice...the darker wood is harder to photograph and I am still experimenting with this.

Third up is a maple burl sierra. I really like the burl wood for pens :laugh:.

Next is a tuplipwood Click. An interesting species. I like the red grain.

Last is an olivewood Sierra I made for my daughter. I think this one is my favorite, so I am glad it is staying in the family!

Sorry Harry, no photo shoot yet...these were already in the pipeline, but next one I do from scratch I will get some pics of the process, but it won't be terribly different than the sticky thread Bob has in the woodturning forum.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a beautiful job Frank, I'm going to have to make some practice ones when I get back into the shed before any photo shoots so that I don't show myself up. I do look forward to future photo shoots Frank, our friendship may depend on it!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi Harry, I look forward to seeing your next pen! And you will have photos, now that you have put such a high price on it! Thanks for commenting, I do appreciate it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Frank those are beautiful pens. I like the last one. Olive wood is one of my favorite woods to turn next to walnut.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Beautiful pens Frank and I am with Bernie on Olivewood being my favorite turning wood.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks fellas. That is one aspect of pen turning I am really enjoying...being able to work with so many various wood species.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Quite beautiful and excellent work... nice !


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Exceptional work, how would I go about getting the likes of one of those pens? 
Maybe my buddy Bob can help me out when "old lefty" gets better!!:haha::haha:


----------

